

Not a Very P.C. Thing to Say - rbcgerard
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/01/not-a-very-pc-thing-to-say.html

======
DownvoteMeToWin
As Chris Hedges says, "They love helping the unfortunate, they just hate the
smell."

Just think of all of the up votes and netcred you'll gather with your widely
broadcasted semi-reasonable moral indignation vs. silently helping the
unfortunate. It's not political correctness and it never has been (the Left of
all people have never cared about being considerate of the political
identification of those who disagree with them), it's moral masterbation for
mass consumable self-identification.

For example, this post will get 15 downvotes. Ask me how I knew.

------
theorique
This has been going on for decades.

Perhaps the difference now, is that networked gangs of self-described
'progressives' have been organizing attack mobs on social media, with the
targets not just 'evil right wingers', but liberals like Chait who do not pay
sufficient homage to the tenets of political correctness.

And who defines what the tenets are? Let's just say that if you have to ask,
it probably isn't you.

~~~
DownvoteMeToWin
Indeed. This mass behavior has the interface of Mao's Culture Revolution
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_Revolution](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_Revolution))
while serving the purpose of a Stalinist purge.
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Purge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Purge))
But why? Why now? Well, #hilary2016 is obvious, but more insidiously, after
unlimited funding for super PACs became the de facto unit of all political
engagement, everyone is organizing a massive push to counter people like
Adelson and the Kochs. And when you form the kinds of mass coordinations that
only billions of dollars can afford, (George Soros put in $33 million this
year so far) you cannot have dissent in the slightest or your ROI gets
impacted.

